# "Imperative mood" bez wykrzyknika.



## wolfbm1

W języku polskim, gdy wydajemy rozkazy albo polecenia zawsze stawiamy wykrzyknik (exclamation mark) na końcu zdania. Natomiast w języku angielskim, widocznie, nie zawsze jest taka potrzeba. W podręcznikach języka angielskiego widzę:
Please sit down.
Be quiet.
Don't come in.

My byśmy zawsze użyli wykrzyknika, nieprawdaż?
Proszę usiądź!
Bądź cicho!
Nie wchodź!

Zastanawiam się dlaczego tak jest.

I jeszcze jedno. Dlaczego dla Anglika: "I have to brush my teeth" to przykład trybu rozkazującego ( imperative)?


----------



## BezierCurve

W pierwszej lepszej instrukcji (po polsku) znajdzie się pewnie z 10 przykładów użycia trybu rozkazującego bez wykrzyknika i może jeden z wykrzyknikiem (typu "NIGDY nie..."). Podobnie dialogi w książkach - "Wejdź, proszę." często nie będzie zakończone wykrzyknikiem. 

Być może faktycznie przeciętnie używamy wykrzykników z częstotliwością inną niż osoby mówiące po angielsku, ale na to składa się wiele czynników - temat, adresat, rejestr itp.



> I jeszcze jedno. Dlaczego dla Anglika: "I have to brush my teeth" to przykład trybu rozkazującego ( imperative)?


 
Widocznie pomyliła mu się semantyka z gramatyką.


----------



## Faycelina

BezierCurve said:


> W pierwszej lepszej instrukcji (po polsku) znajdzie się pewnie z 10 przykładów użycia trybu rozkazującego bez wykrzyknika.


Również zgadzam się, że nie zawsze używamy wykrzyknika po rozkazie. Wystarczy otworzyć pierwszą lepszą książkę i zauważyć:
- Odejdź już.
- Chodź tu.
- Podaj mi herbatę.
- Ubierz się ciepło.
itd.

Skąd wzięły się Twoje obserwacje, *wolfbm1*?


----------



## miguell

Zgadzam się z przedmówcami. Szczególnie gdy po rozkazie zdanie jest kontynuowane i nie ma formy typowego rozkazu, a raczej prośby. 
Cytaty z książek:
"-Spróbuj się nad tym zastanowić, Mandy - odezwała się - Gdybyśmy tak zamieszkały razem w jakimś bezpiecznym miejscu? "
"Ubierz się na czerwono, porazisz wszystkich."

Częściej zdanie w trybie rozkazującym jest kończone wykrzyknikiem gdy autor chce podkreślić, że to bez wątpienia jest rozkaz. Gdyby wziąć jakąś powieść, w której np. wysoko postawiony wojskowy wydaje rozkaz podwładnym, raczej na pewno zdanie miałoby na końcu wykrzyknik.


----------



## wolfbm1

Być może, dawno dawno temu, pani od języka polskiego wpoiła mi potrzebę używania wykrzyknika z trybem rozkazującym. Ale widocznie trendy się zmieniły. Rzeczywiście, portal wiedzy (portalwiedzy.onet.pl/141408,,,,tryb_rozkazujacy,haslo.html) to potwierdza:
"Wbrew pozorom zdanie z trybem rozkazującym czasownika  nie musi być zakończone wykrzyknikiem, wykrzyknik na końcu zdania nie  zawsze oznacza też, że w zdaniu jest użyty tryb rozkazujący ...", chociaż w podanych przykładach widzimy wiele wykrzykników (_patrzeć – patrz!, __ściąć – zetnij!)

_ Odnośnie: Dlaczego dla Anglika: "I have to brush my teeth" to  przykład trybu rozkazującego ( imperative)?  			 		 	 	 Widocznie pomyliła mu się semantyka z gramatyką. 		
Też tak myślę.


----------



## miguell

"wykrzyknik na końcu zdania nie zawsze oznacza też, że w zdaniu jest użyty tryb rozkazujący" 

Słusznie piszą. Np: Nie do wiary! Na Boga, to nie może być prawda!
Cytat z książki "-Prawdziwym celem zabójcy jest Amy! - powiedział z przerażeniem Luke."

Myślę, że chodziło im o to, że wykrzyknik jest używany w takich właśnie wyrażeniach, które mają za zadanie ukazać zdumienie, szok, zadziwienie, niedowierzanie etc.


----------



## Kidagakash

Z tego, co ja pamiętam ze szkoły to wykrzyknik używamy gdy chcemy przenieść na papier "krzyk" )

A co do:

_I jeszcze jedno. Dlaczego dla Anglika: "I have to brush my teeth" to  przykład trybu rozkazującego ( imperative)?_

Z doświadczenia wiem, żeby Angoli o gramatykę nie pytać - nie mają o tym zielonego pojęcia. Twojemu pomylił się tryb rozkazujący z nakazem 

Pozdrawiam,

Nina.


----------



## BezierCurve

> Z doświadczenia wiem, żeby Angoli o gramatykę nie pytać - nie mają o tym zielonego pojęcia.


 
To raczej międzynarodowe zjawisko. Gramatyka nie jest potrzebna do szczęścia większości ludzi, to i nie dziwota.


----------



## majlo

BezierCurve said:


> To raczej międzynarodowe zjawisko. Gramatyka nie jest potrzebna do szczęścia większości ludzi, to i nie dziwota.


Nie inaczej. Większość ludzi, którym tłumaczę niektóre zagadnienia gramatyczne, używając "specjalistycznego" nazewnictwa, ma problemy z rozróżnieniem części mowy, nie wspominając już o częściach zdania.  Przymiotnik, przysłówek? No, może po chwili zastanowienia. Podmiot, orzeczenie, dopełnienie? Zapomnij.


----------



## miguell

Jakiś czas temu rozmawiałem z wykładowczynią hiszpańskiego, która powiedziała mi, że nie wie jak ma studentom tłumaczyć hiszpański imiesłów, jeśli oni nie wiedzą co to w ogóle jest i z czym to sie je w j. polskim. Dlatego, w jej opinii, zakończenie nauczania zasad gramatycznych w podstawówce czy pierwszej klasie gimnazjum jest głupotą. Dla polonisty z liceum zaś niepotrzebnym marnowaniem czasu, skoro na maturze nie ma typowych zadań z gramatyki. 

Osobiście sądzę, że gramatyka w polskich szkołach jest źle nauczana. Bo zamiast głupich rozbiorów zdań przydałyby się wskazówki gdzie wciskać przecinki, bo potem lecą po punktach na maturze i egzaminie gimnazjalnym za złą interpunkcję. To już byłoby praktyczniejsze.


----------



## Kidagakash

Za moich czasów (proszę sobie nie wyobrażać, że mam 50tkę  Jestem przed 30tką  ) w podstawówce i liceum robiliśmy praktycznie wyłącznie gramatykę i wypracowania i jestem z tego dumna, bo mi to teraz pomaga jako nauczycielce angielskiego. I to co mówi "miguell" jest prawdą - nie da się nauczać języka bez znajomości gramatyki języka ojczystego. Ech... 

Pozdrawiam,

Nina.

P.S. Czy mogę prosić o zerknięcie na zagadnienie "*Grant Medical College*"? Potrzebuję tam troszkę wsparcia


----------



## miguell

Nauka języka bez znajomości gramatyki j. ojczystego to koszmar dla ucznia, nauczyciela i całej grupy(już nie wspomnę o sytuacji, gdy wykłada się w języku jakiego się uczy). Kiedyś chodziłem na kurs hiszpańskiego z dziewczynką, która miała 9 lat. Mama ją wypisała z kursu po paru lekcjach, ponieważ dziewczyna nie umiała pojąć gramatyki, w tym oboczności czasowników, która w j. polskim pojawia się dopiero bodajże w 4 czy 5 klasie SP przy deklinacji rzeczownika. To troche wina rodziców, że zapisują dzieci na kurs językowy(albo nawet kilka kursów naraz), nie zdając sobie sprawy, że dziecko nie pojmie pewnych rzeczy, skoro jeszcze nie zaznajomiło się z nimi w j. ojczystym.


----------

